# What Was For Supper Tonight ?



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I made some Ham & Beans, Fried Potato's, Corn Bread.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I browned and cooked some basmati rice and made hard pork/bear sausage, chicken, filbert, broccoli and pea stirfry to go over the top with a modena balsamic vinegar and sour cream sauce.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Pancakes and sausage. Dogs enjoyed it too.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Pancakes and sausage. Dogs enjoyed it too.


That sounds good. I have Breakfast food for supper from time to time.


----------



## Ace68 (Feb 20, 2012)

Pumpkin and potato soup,with some buttered crusty bread.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Left over pizza. I'm a bad mommy


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Pork chops, mashed potatoes,gravy,peas,applesauce.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Spaghetti, with homemade sauce and cheesy french bread. My belly hurts now.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

doodlemom said:


> Pork chops, mashed potatoes,gravy,peas,applesauce.


Yum ! I just cook for me, so through the week it's what ever is quick and easy. On the weekends I fix meals, and have time to do the clean up.
When I had my boys, I had meals every night except for the weekends...lol


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmmm. Seeing a fair amount of pork in tonight's selections.

Hey has anyone seen WeeeeePig?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> Hmmm. Seeing a fair amount of pork in tonight's selections.
> 
> Hey has anyone seen WeeeeePig?


:shocked:


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought I see him hanging around.... The smokehouse... ;-0

Tonight I just fixed up some spaghetti sauce and noodles... Wore myself out with raised beds, gotta get more stuff... Did get my onion sets in the ground...


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Pork chops, mashed potatoes,gravy,peas,applesauce.


That sounds good!

Quick and easy tonight. Tuna helper creamy broccoli. I threw in some peas and carrots.
One pan dinner. It came out alright.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

stuffed baked salmon. blueberry bread pudding with cream for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Jalapeno, bacon, cheddar burgers on the grill with fried potatoes and onions, and a mango salsa


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A cup of homemade minestrone soup made with beef I raised and my own vegetables... a slice of homemade sourdough bread and a glass of white wine.


----------



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

Stuffed peppers and peach pie for dessert


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Sauteed veggies with quinoa. For desert I made vegan strawberry ice cream.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Breakfast for supper... eggs and biscuits.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Grilled burger patties, mashed potatoes, broccoli, and butter beans.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuffed pasta shells, green beans, garlic bread, and frozen yogurt.

:donut:


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

carne asada, rice, beans, tortillas.
Ed


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Beef roast with carrots, onions, and potatoes, steamed cabbage, cottage cheese, tossed salad, homemade bread, and pineapple upside-down cake. We had company!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Chicken thighs with a sauce made of onions, thyme, red wine, chicken broth, orange juice concentrate (just a couple of tablespoons) and a few orange slices that have been marinating in brandy and Cointreau for ??? months. I served brussels sprouts with it.

Mary


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

Beef (home grown) curry & rice with Pita bread


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I made some Ham & Beans, Fried Potato's, Corn Bread.


Roasted a 4.5 lb. chicken (on sale - you bet) w/stuffing, and then made chkn. gravy for potato. I started chkn. late, so made a sandwich w/extra stuffing - love stuffing ! And still am remarkably slim ?! (Ha, ha - NOT !)


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Grilled eggplant, zucchini, green pepper, red onion, and tomato. I am a happy camper.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Nothing.

I need to figure something out. I do not feel like cooking.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

baked Halibut with a few veggies. that really hit the spot after a hard days work. ~Georgia


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Will probably be what I had for breakfast/lunch, left-over Stouffer's lasagna and salad, without the salad, ran out this morning! lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I have a 3 layer chocolate cake calling my name, so that and coffee it looks like.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

Steak strips/ rice/bell pepper/cheddar cheese/salsa stuffed burritos.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I have a 3 layer chocolate cake calling my name, so that and coffee it looks like.


Would you share? :bouncy:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, well, I was going to make a Croque Monsieur and have that with some chicken soup and a salad.

Then the weather got so nice I thought I'd forget all that and grill a steak instead. Then I read an article about one of the unintended consequences of obesity and got put right off my steak. Fire Hazard: Surge in Obesity Sparks Crematorium Blazes - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International

I guess I could go back to the Croque Monsieur... but your chocolate cake sounds perfect, WWS!! With such menus, one day, I shall spark a blaze of my own....


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone feel like having me over for dinner? I will bring some dessert.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm at a buddy's this afternoon. He bought the steaks and potatoes, I brought the salad ( with arugula mm) and made the dressing. There is also a bottle of Pinot noir. We have plenty, Citybound. Come on ova.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

CountryWmn said:


> Would you share? :bouncy:


You know I would !


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

vicker said:


> I'm at a buddy's this afternoon. He bought the steaks and potatoes, I brought the salad ( with arugula mm) and made the dressing. There is also a bottle of Pinot noir. We have plenty, Citybound. Come on ova.


Shrewd deal :goodjob:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Let me get in my Bat-Jet and stop by.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well if you were close by me CB i would keep you in food. i'm always cooking for one and another.about the most i'm good for is cooking and baking. i also just opened a bottle of champagne. ~Georgia.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sirloin on the grill, baked potato with garlic cheese, and steamed broccoli smothered in butter.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

]


newfieannie said:


> well if you were close by me CB i would keep you in food. i'm always cooking for one and another.about the most i'm good for is cooking and baking. i also just opened a bottle of champagne. ~Georgia.


My ever-expanding gut would thank you many times over Georgia. I would be like the fat happy buddha.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> You know I would !


Sounds like a good deal.  Do you like strawberries? I would definitely bring some. :bouncy:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes, whipped Cream would be a plus as well


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven said:


> LOL, well, I was going to make a Croque Monsieur and have that with some chicken soup and a salad.
> 
> Then the weather got so nice I thought I'd forget all that and grill a steak instead. Then I read an article about one of the unintended consequences of obesity and got put right off my steak. Fire Hazard: Surge in Obesity Sparks Crematorium Blazes - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International
> 
> I guess I could go back to the Croque Monsieur... but your chocolate cake sounds perfect, WWS!! With such menus, one day, I shall spark a blaze of my own....


I haven't one of them in years. What's your recipe.

Oh. I had grilled chicken over salad. And 3 Musketeers bar.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Made pineapple chicken with spinach served over brn rice. Reading all the desserts makes me hungry, I only have dessert on sunday.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Raeven said:


> LOL, well, I was going to make a Croque Monsieur and have that with some chicken soup and a salad.
> 
> Then the weather got so nice I thought I'd forget all that and grill a steak instead. Then I read an article about one of the unintended consequences of obesity and got put right off my steak. Fire Hazard: Surge in Obesity Sparks Crematorium Blazes - SPIEGEL ONLINE - News - International
> 
> I guess I could go back to the Croque Monsieur... but your chocolate cake sounds perfect, WWS!! With such menus, one day, I shall spark a blaze of my own....


We need to harness that energy for a brighter tomorrow lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

TI, your dinner sounds fantastic, too! 

Here's my recipe if you are suddenly taken with a craving:

Croque Monsieur

Serves: 4 to 8

Ingredients
&#8226;	1 tablespoon butter
&#8226;	1 1/2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
&#8226;	1 cup hot milk
&#8226;	1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
&#8226;	1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
&#8226;	1/4 teaspoon freshly ground nutmeg
&#8226;	6-8 ounces Gruyere, grated (2 1/2 cups)
&#8226;	1/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan
&#8226;	8 slices white sandwich bread, crusts removed
&#8226;	Dijon mustard
&#8226;	8 ounces baked Virginia ham, sliced but not paper thin
&#8226;	sliced tomatoes (As you know, these are not on a classic Croque Monsieur, but I sure like them!!)


Preheat oven to 400F.

Melt the butter over low heat in a small saucepan and add the flour all at once, stirring with a wooden spoon for 2 minutes. Slowly pour the hot milk into the butter&#8211;flour mixture and cook, whisking constantly, until the sauce is thickened. Off the heat add the salt, pepper, nutmeg, 1/4 cup grated Gruyere, and the Parmesan and set aside.

Toast the bread. Lightly brush half the toasted breads with mustard, add a slice or two of ham to each and top with tomatoes if desired. Sprinkle with half the remaining Gruyere. Top with another piece of toasted bread. Slather the tops with the cheese sauce, sprinkle with the remaining Gruyere, and bake the sandwiches for 7 minutes. Turn on the broiler and broil for 3 to 5 minutes, or until the topping is bubbly and lightly browned. Serve hot.

MmmmMMMMMmmmm!!! Obviously for only now and again. Or for breakfast, make a Croque Madame by adding a poached or fried egg on top of everything else.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Boudin on the grill, grilled squash, and biscuits...then biscuits, butter, and sugar cane syrup for dessert, iced tea (sweet).


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> We need to harness that energy for a brighter tomorrow lol


ROFL, doodlemom, we should all do our part!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Seems like skipping it and going straight for dessert is the thing LOL I just finished some bread pudding with raisins, walnuts and homemade candied orange zest with lemon sauce. I was just thinking that's really not much of a supper so I've decided to have another dish of it later.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Raeven Thanks. I'm gonna have to get some Gruyere tomorrow. Adding the egg reminded of when I was in France. Every single savory thing I ordered came with an egg on it.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I just fixed my Munchie Cravings with Pop Corn..why isn't it called "Popped" Corn?


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Raeven said:


> TI, your dinner sounds fantastic, too!
> 
> Here's my recipe if you are suddenly taken with a craving:
> 
> ...


sounds delishious, I'll be trying this tomorrow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am hungry for acde's pineapple chicken.

Well, I had a crappy dinner, sardines and pickled beets. The combo was ok, but next time I will add some cooked grains to it. 

The pickled beets complimented the sardines and the sardines cut down on the sharpness of the pickle brine. The vinegar helps the liver digest the meat. 

hahah, I am so sick of my crappy cooking.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I went to my favorite Indian place for lunch today, so not really hungry now. The Tandori chicken was yummy!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

TxMex said:


> Sauteed veggies with quinoa. For desert I made vegan strawberry ice cream.


I've never cooked quinoa b4, but I bought a package of toasted sesame ginger quinoa that I'm gonna mix with some veggies, herbs and ground chicken and bake it all in a loaf tomorrow. 

I guess if you're vegan that probably doesn't sound too great though! (sorry)
I eat a lot of vegetarian meals, but I'm not strictly vegetarian.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

summerdaze said:


> I guess if you're vegan that probably doesn't sound too great though! (sorry)
> I eat a lot of vegetarian meals, but I'm not strictly vegetarian.


Have I told you how cool you are lately? I am eating more vegetarian myself and picked up a new cookbook today as a matter of fact.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

summerdaze said:


> I went to my favorite Indian place for lunch today, so not really hungry now. The Tandori chicken was yummy!


I love indian.

mmmmm kafta balls, mmmmmm sag paneer, mmmmmm roti bread, mmmm samosa.

One thing we do not have in the part of the city I live in is indian food. i have to go into manhatten for that.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I did not like quinoa, it was kind of crunchy. Bulgar is a good and quick grain. I keep a little stock of it on hand.

Organic Bulgar Wheat


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Have I told you how cool you are lately? I am eating more vegetarian myself and picked up a new cookbook today as a matter of fact.


Awesome! Which one didja get???

Another change I've made is that I don't drink regular milk anymore. Now I drink Silk organic. Regular milk has a lot of sugar in it. Even fat free milk does. This has only 1 gr sugar but yet it tastes kinda rich with a hint of sweetness to it. I love it poured over my Kashi cerial. YUM.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Added sugar, in the milk?

HAve you ever tried oat milk? The ones in the healthfood store are pretty good, but too expensive for me. I made my own by cooking a few hand fulls of oats in a gallon of water then blending it up. you can add vinilla or sweetener to it, but I like it just plain. A bowl of granola with the oat milk is a good breakfast.

I love rice milk, that stuff is good.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

That's too bad there's no Indian place close to you CB!  
I was driving a lot further to go to one, and then I discovered this one that is a lot closer to me and the food is better! The Briyani rice is delish, spiced just right with lots of veggies in it, and they have a mango pudding that is really good. I like to spoon the lentils over the briyani. I don't know what they do to those lentils, but it's my favorite!

I think a lot of people make salad type dishes with the Quinoa. The loaf I was talking about was getting raves online from folks so thought I'd try it.
I like the Bulgar wheat too. I used to make Tobouli salad with it. Haven't made that in a while,.. might have to make some of that too!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

summerdaze said:


> Awesome! Which one didja get???
> 
> Another change I've made is that I don't drink regular milk anymore. Now I drink Silk organic. Regular milk has a lot of sugar in it. Even fat free milk does. This has only 1 gr sugar but yet it tastes kinda rich with a hint of sweetness to it. I love it poured over my Kashi cerial. YUM.



A generic one titled Vegetarian that doesn't have an author. Lol. Hey, it was on sale! But I like it because it isn't full of pasta and rice dishes. It is more veggie based which I am looking for. 

I haven't tasted Silk but will give it a try. I drink 2% because I can't stand the taste of anything less than that. 

I am the same as you. I can't and don't want to go total Vegetarian. Hate to get on a tangent but I love the way I feel since switching up my diet awhile ago. I am rarely sick anymore.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep. I was always looking at the fat content, calories, etc, and never noticed until this year that milk has so much sugar in it!

I've never tried oat milk or rice milk. I'd be interested in trying to whip up a batch of oat milk. The Silk "milk" I drink is dairy free, but has as much calcium as milk.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> A generic one titled Vegetarian that doesn't have an author. Lol. Hey, it was on sale! But I like it because it isn't full of pasta and rice dishes. It is more veggie based which I am looking for.
> 
> I haven't tasted Silk but will give it a try. I drink 2% because I can't stand the taste of anything less than that.
> 
> I am the same as you. I can't and don't want to go total Vegetarian. Hate to get on a tangent but I love the way I feel since switching up my diet awhile ago. I am rarely sick anymore.


Yeah, same here. I don't fix that much pasta/rice stuff anymore. I'd rather have the veggies then all the carbs. I've been eating a lot more raw foods lately too. I can't wait for all the summer vegetables!! :bouncy:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

summerdaze said:


> That's too bad there's no Indian place close to you CB!
> I was driving a lot further to go to one, and then I discovered this one that is a lot closer to me and the food is better! The Briyani rice is delish, spiced just right with lots of veggies in it, and they have a mango pudding that is really good. I like to spoon the lentils over the briyani. I don't know what they do to those lentils, but it's my favorite!
> 
> I think a lot of people make salad type dishes with the Quinoa. The loaf I was talking about was getting raves online from folks so thought I'd try it.
> I like the Bulgar wheat too. I used to make Tobouli salad with it. Haven't made that in a while,.. might have to make some of that too!


Are you in the city in Ohio? It would be rare to find two indian places in the country.

They call the lentils Dahl, it is sot of like gravy or red sauce to the indians. Love that stuff on rice also. Makes the rice perfect and I think it even makes a complete protien when combined with the rice. I love to take a puri or piece of roti bread and pinch a chunk of rice and dahl in it and eat it.

I never had briyani rice. I had mango pudding once. mango lasi is good. Halava is a nice indian dessert. This is good but it will rot the teeth right out of your head Jalebi Recipe, Recipe For Jalebi, How To Make Jalebi
But these things are pure comfort food. I could eat these each day. Gulab Jamun Recipe, How To Make Gulab Jamun, Balls In Sugar Syrup
This stuff is addictive http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barfi


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

summerdaze said:


> Yep. I was always looking at the fat content, calories, etc, and never noticed until this year that milk has so much sugar in it!
> 
> I've never tried oat milk or rice milk. I'd be interested in trying to whip up a batch of oat milk. The Silk "milk" I drink is dairy free, but has as much calcium as milk.


Silk milk has changed owners and since then it does not taste as good as it use to. I do not drink it anymore. American soy milk is vastly different then the authentic asian soy milk. OMG, authentic asian soy milk is some hard stuff to swallow. My friend in china love it though because she grew up on it. She thought cow milk was gross when she tried it for the first time a few years ago.

Try and get oat milk from the health food store before you try a home made one. The homemade one is more austere, I would say, but healthier. I would avoid hemp milk if you can, that stuff was gross.

I saw that they sell these soy milk maker machines and if you have one you can make rice milk in it also. It sounds like an interesting machine.http://www.amazon.com/Soyapower-lar...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1334462979&sr=1-1-catcorr Expensive, but could be useful. The ad says it can make milks from rice, oats and any other grain.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Smoked "RED" Salmon Chower..............Yummy in the tummy.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

"Yummy in the tummy" have not heard that in a long time. I always liked that one.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

THey had pro MMA fights at the local jr college tonight, and #3 son invited me to go. It was good watching, probably wouldn't go again though. The college rodeo team had a consession stand with smoked brisket sandwiches n frijoles. Eatchihauha, but it was pretty good grazin!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Jambalaya! (Delicious and foolproof recipe in my blog, see link below...still typing on old cell phone, cannot copy n paste anything.)


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

City Bound said:


> Let me get in my Bat-Jet and stop by.


errr... wouldn't that be your bunny jet and just hop on over?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

On todays menu, the Sunday usual. Rib Eye Steak on the grill, covered with Garlic Butter, Baked Potato. And another side yet to be determined.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Isn't kinda early to be thinking about dinner Wolf?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

wolf, you eat good.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Isn't kinda early to be thinking about dinner Wolf?


Not when you like Steak as much as I do, might have to have it for lunch instead, and Supper can fend for it's self


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

City Bound said:


> wolf, you eat good.


Just the Weekends..lol


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

have steak for lunch, then another steak for dinner.

I love that soft mushy fat on a good steak. Does that fat have a name? Not the hard stringy fat, but the fat that melts in you mouth like pudding.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I agree, I wont buy a steak unless it has good marble to it and fat on the end..Fat is where the flavor comes from. In fact... Pork Fat RULES !


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

pork fat is good, but I prefer some good soft beef fat covered in lots of salt. Duck fat is some really good stuff also.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> Isn't kinda early to be thinking about dinner Wolf?


This is the number 2 question that is on every man's mind 24/7.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

not dinner, but lunch was good. Salad made from the garden with bartered pickled beets and peanuts mixed in. mmmmmmm. Me want more!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

You guys are making me hungry. Which is a Good Thing. I never seem to be hungry when DH is out of town. I have to tell myself: "Self, you need to eat". Then I have to go through all the things available that I *could* eat, and decide if I fancy any of them enough to go to the bother of making them.

I got a filet steak (home grown) out of the freezer yesterday. I think I have some green beans somewhere in the freezer and I know there are a few broccoli heads on the plants outside. That is probably what I will have tonight. I won't be doing anything fancy with them. Season the steak, fry it in butter, steam the green stuff and toss in the butter in the steak pan. That is as Suzy Homemaker as I get tonight.

Fortunately, my grand daughter is coming tomorrow for a couple of days. I'll be cooking for her. I may do a few larger batches of stew type stuff and put single portions up in the freezer to make it easier to eat "properly".

Mary


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I always am in front of you time wise that is, so today it is home made pizza from home ground wheat, with home made tomato sauce and some red onions from the garden and home grated Gouda. yes I like to do some grinding and grating myself


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you can say that again "pork fat rules" i put slices in my baked beans . not the same without. also i make scrumptious "poor" cakes. just with fried pork fat,flour,potatoes and baking powder.baked until very brown. the men use to take them out in the fishing boats. i took some with me today to the country. what a scoff that made! i grew up on pork fat. for years it used to be the worst thing ever. none of my friends would touch it while i ate merrily on my way.(most of them are dead now) i do believe it's supposed to be good again what with the Paleo diet so popular.~Georgia


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustard apricot pork loin is in the crockpot and smells yummy already.

I agree with the steak marbeling, it's where all the flavor is.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Pork Fat Rules....lmao I wish I had some Pie Crust made with Lard..filling would be optional.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

From This

















To This


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Grilled chicken and fried summer squash = happy family.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Pork roast in the crock pot with potatoes, onion and carrots, really good today!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds delicious Betsy!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Taters tot casserole...quick,easy and the kids love it


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I had quinoa with herbs and onions, veggie patties, and 3 bean salad. And sugar-free ice cream.  Made a meatloaf with ground chicken, quinoa, and seasoned chick peas, and it was quite good! I'll be taking slices of that to work this week.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Deer Dogs!!

Extra lean deer sausage with ketchup, mustard, chow chow relish, french fries, and cole slaw, and ice tea. For dessert, a big wedge of lemon pie.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Simple dinner tonight... salad greens with sliced grilled steak, cherry tomatoes, blue cheese, chopped scallions and avocado with a homemade vinaigrette. Red wine, naturally. A coconut almond biscotti drizzled with chocolate from a batch I made earlier in the week for visiting friends for dessert.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Microwaved burrito's and taquito's.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

JohnnyLee said:


> Microwaved burrito's and taquito's.


Wait a minute. Don't tell me you found a currant bush out there 

Tonight I had baked cod tail seasoned with garlic and rosemary, sweet sweet peas and mashed potatas.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Veggie pizza. I'm out of town :hrm: 

I just know my lettuce beds at home are getting past the perfect picking stage....arrrggh!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Believe it or not one of those cheap packages of ramen with the chicken flavor packet as the kids made me that for dinner before I got home from work.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

WhyNot said:


> Wait a minute. Don't tell me you found a currant bush out there
> 
> Tonight I had baked cod tail seasoned with garlic and rosemary, sweet sweet peas and mashed potatas.


Yep, a currant bush and a DSL tree!

I made sure that there was electric and DSL before I got here, can't be without my computer! lol


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just a corn beef sandwich i had around 8. too busy trying to get the perennial beds weeded. tomorrow i plan to put on some vension stew in the crock pot before i go out. i only have half the island bed left and the rock garden. ~Georgia.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Pot roast, potatoes, carrots, cole slaw, and corn on the cob. I bought the corn at the grocery store because it's too early for homegrown corn yet. I sugared the water I boiled it in and it was actually really good.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Well now, we have dinner when you all have lunch, so i start of for today: kohlrabi soup with home made bread and for me some sourdough bread and of course real butter.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Tonight, sauted chicken breast, dumplings, fresh spinach and bean sprouts and slices of English cucumber.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Spanish rice with ground beef mixed in, topped with cheese. And a salad.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Taco Bell. 49 cent taco night. 
My kids are easy to please..........


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Moon shine, have not seen you here in a loooooooong time. Good to see you gal. 

Dinner tonight was simple. Salad from my garden mixed with some grape seed oil and pickled beets. Feels good to just go out in the garden and grab dinner. One day I hope to produce 100% of my food.

Salad: chives, clover greens, beet tops, chard, dandelion flowers, pansy flowers and greens, some johnny jump up flowers, and some curly dock.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My favorite food sushi, I had sushi for dinner tonight.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

calaifornia rolls are good cindi. I like some hot wasabi mixed with soy sauce. Have you tried fried ice cream? That stuff is addictive.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The wasabi was so hot I thought I was going to have a heart attack. I have also tried fried ice cream.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

cindilu said:


> The wasabi was so hot I thought I was going to have a heart attack. I have also tried fried ice cream.


Red bean fried icecream?


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Groene Pionier said:


> Well now, we have dinner when you all have lunch, so i start of for today: kohlrabi soup with home made bread and for me some sourdough bread and of course real butter.


Would you mind sharing your soup recipe?


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

City Bound said:


> Dinner tonight was simple. Salad from my garden mixed with some grape seed oil and pickled beets. Feels good to just go out in the garden and grab dinner. One day I hope to produce 100% of my food.
> 
> Salad: chives, clover greens, beet tops, chard, dandelion flowers, pansy flowers and greens, some johnny jump up flowers, and some curly dock.


That salad sounds great CB, but geeze....that was dinner?


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

NW Rancher said:


> Would you mind sharing your soup recipe?


It's very easy:
chop up some onions, garlic and red pepper (depends all on your taste of course). Fry that in some olive oil. From here you can go with a roux (cover the veggies with some flour and stir until it is going to brown sligthy) or add an extra potato or 2 together with the 2 kohlrabis you cut up (about 500 grams). the flour or the potatoes work as a thickener. 
Pour in 6 cups of water/stock (whatever flavour you want/have, i am on a pantry cooking only and had only cubes so I used that). add 1 bay leave, some thyme and parsley. 
Let it cook until the kohlrabi is soft. Fish out the bay leave stick blend to get all the veggies purreed and add some cream, about 1 cup I think. add freshly ground pepper to taste. I like kohlrabi, they have an earthy flavour.
that's all... enjoy.


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you GP, that sounds delicious.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

foxfiredidit said:


> That salad sounds great CB, but geeze....that was dinner?


Yeah, that was it. I had a big lunch today.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Ya'll on food strike today??

Here we have pasta with a certain specific fried red pepper sauce and home made yogurt with garlic, yes sounds strange but in certain countries very normal


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Starting last night I decided to make mainly vegetarian Mexican dishes all weekend. Tacos, quesadillas, and huevos rancheros.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

cindilu said:


> The wasabi was so hot I thought I was going to have a heart attack. I have also tried fried ice cream.


I love wasabi even though it is basically fake wasabi. Lol. Wasabi + pickled ginger + soy sauce + california rolls = heaven.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm heading to a Cinco de Mayo party this afternoon which will probably serve as dinner... I'm bringing a big ol' flan.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

My only party is a brush party and a drywall mud party.

Last night we had baked chicken, basmati rice with herbs and a coleslaw salad with apple, pineapple and walnuts. mmmmm


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I had homeade chicken, white bean, cabbage, carrot, tomato, gr bean soup. It was good with a little Lousianna hot sauce and crumbled veggie chips on top.


----------



## machinistmike (Oct 16, 2011)

BBQ Ribs, braised asparagus, stuffed mushrooms, baked beans, cottage cheese, breadsticks. There won't be any room for dessert. I'm gonna knock my own socks off.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

porter house steaks on the grill with baked potato, sauted mushrooms, and a side salad from the garden.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Pit cooked pulled pork, hash and rice, cole slaw and skins. All from Sweatman's BBQ in Hollyhill, SC. Yum, I'm hurting.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am baking bread for dinner tonight and it will go with split pea soup and ham, also homemade.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I got a good deal on chicken so we choose between 5 different kinds of marinated and grilled chicken with a medley of zucchini, mushroom,tomato and onion as a side.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I am so boring... homemade pizza with a fresh salad.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Homemade pizza with a fresh salad is never boring, unless you are out of salt, pepper, tomato paste and cheese. Then it could get boring.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker said:


> Homemade pizza with a fresh salad is never boring, unless you are out of salt, pepper, tomato paste and cheese. Then it could get boring.


LOL, vicker, I'll remember that!  Thank you!

My pizza had homemade pizza sauce, cheese (2 kinds), pepperoni, onions, peppers, mushrooms and fresh tomatoes... then fresh basil sprinkled on after. I don't find it boring, but others might! It's my favorite "fast food" on a busy day.


----------



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

Leftover day here...meatloaf sandwiches and little bit of this veggie little bite of that veggie. Whatever was left over. We usually have one leftover day every week


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raeven, I am coming to your house for pizza, that is the best sounding boring food to me.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Had Chinese food with a friend last night at a little local place not too far away. Hadn't been there for a while.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night was a roast (with rosemary, onions, and mushrooms), naan bread, and roasted corn on the cob.


This morning, breakfast is the rest of the naan bread and Shakshuka.
Shakshuka - Recipe for Delicious Middle Eastern Egg Dish


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Tonights dinner was egg salad sandwiches made with avacado instead of mayo, they looked gross but tasted great.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My niece, a nephew and their respective little girls are here this evening. I was give $20 dollars to pick up a couple of pizzas. We had London broil, green beans, oven roasted red potatoes with thyme and rosemary from the garden and corn on the cob. I just asked the the girls to hold a couple of popsicles for me and came out to feed the dogs. I reckon I'll go ask for my Popsicles back now.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Vegetable patty, cheese, and egg samich.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Rigatoni and meatballs and some Pepperidge Farm Milano cookies (double chocolate).


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Turns out you can't trust anyone these days. Cost me two petectly good popsicles to prove it.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, cindilu, you'd have a pretty good chance of hitting a Pizza Night here during the spring and summer... it's such a busy time! I always have homemade pizza dough frozen and ready to pull out for a quick meal this time of year. Even nicer when the weather is good (like now) and I can grill it while enjoying the view...

No dinner tonight as I hosted a friend for a late, large lunch. I gave him an encore flan (at his request), along with a steak and potato salad and homemade bread. He brought a lovely bottle of Prosecco , and we passed a lovely afternoon with lots of laughs.  Too bad he's (in his own words) gay as pink ink!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I am off work tonight and will be cooking .daughter has been doing the cooking and her idea of spices are causing havoc with mt digestion so I will be doing the deed this evening .
Salmon patties with a green veggie and maybe mac salad and baked beans .
I also need to plan my lunches for a few days at work ..


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Pork chops marinated with soy sauce, lemon juice, garlic, rosemary and a little brown sugar, then grilled. Amazing how moist and tender these are! 

I think I'll add some sauteed spinach, mashed potatoes and a sauce made with wine and some of the marinade.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Fried fish, boiled shrimp, French fries and slaw.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I just couldn't be bothered tonight, so I had two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce,cheese,pickels, onions, in a sesame seed bun and deep fried potato's.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i can't be bothered either. i've been cleaning carpets,walls etc. most of the day and i'm beat. it is supposed to be raining for several more days so i want to do the inside work . i might grab a can of sardines and a slice of toast later. ~Georgia.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Andouille Sausage, on a toasted bun with melted Mozz & Cheddar Cheese.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Took the kids fishin' today and actually caught enough to fry up for supper We also had hushpuppies, butter beans, and Drumstick ice cream cones for dessert.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lordy! If that ain't heaven I don't know what is!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I had steak off the grill, grilled yams, corn on cob, baby butter beans and rice and hot buttered rolls.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

rkintn said:


> Took the kids fishin' today and actually caught enough to fry up for supper We also had hushpuppies, butter beans, and Drumstick ice cream cones for dessert.


You, m'am , are a very rich woman.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

vicker said:


> Lordy! If that ain't heaven I don't know what is!


It was pretty awesome, if I do say so myself Our fishing trips had been pretty lackluster up until today. The kids really liked eating fish that they caught themselves.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

that there is a pair of awesome pics......all of yall rock !!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Chicken with veggies on the grill. Asparagus, baby onions, garlic, and wild oyster mushrooms. Made a mop sauce with white wine, honey, lemon juice and Italian seasoning.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Andouille Sausage, on a toasted bun with melted Mozz & Cheddar Cheese & Pork And Beans this time....I never have seen any Pork though unless its that itty bitty piece of fat that can't possibly add any flavor.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That sure is a beautiful pair of kids you got!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Pintos, brown rice, Chinese cabbage, corn tortillas and fresh made salsa.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tommyice said:


> That sure is a beautiful pair of kids you got!



Thank you, Leslie

The daughter who moved back in took us out for Chinese for dinner tonight


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love your kid pics, that is awesome, it also reminded when my kids were young. Thanks for sharing toots


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Fowler said:


> I love your kid pics, that is awesome, it also reminded when my kids were young. Thanks for sharing toots


I love sharing! Probably to the point that you guys will eventually tell me "enough already" LOL.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

A small Pork Roast infused with lot's Onion & Garlic. Green Beans W/ Bacon, Onion, and little Potato's. Now if I just had some Banana Creme Pie for Dessert.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Got pork ribs in the oven right now. Gonna make up some mashed potatoes and corn, maybe some green beans. Dessert will have to be left over chocolate cobbler (from this morning) or carrot cake.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

rkintn said:


> Dessert will have to be left over chocolate cobbler (from this morning) or carrot cake.


I guess, If You Must:smack I LOVE CARROT CAKE..lmao


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

There's plenty! Should be ready in a couple of hours...just sayin'


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oven roasted chicken, garlic and red potatoes in a bit of olive oil, with rosemary and lemon. Spinach sauteed on the side... and for dessert, I'm baking a boysenberry/black cap raspberry/blueberry/blackberry pie to use up some of what was left from last fall and to share over coffee with friends tomorrow.

Chicken is roasting now, and the pie will go in as soon as the chicken comes out.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Cooked some pork chops on the grill, boiled cabbage, leftover pintos, and bread.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fruit Loops, I am still getting over being poisoned from my Mango adventure. Today is the first day I am actually walking around and not on the couch for the entire weekend.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Fruit Loops


Did you make a sandwich with Pixie Stick Dust on it?ound:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I need Pixie Dust, I have not felt that bad for a long long time. Are ya sending some my way?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

rkintn, your kids look like they were having a wonderful Mother's Day, so I know you were, too! What a wonderful mom, to give them such delicious memories! Good onya.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

cindilu said:


> I need Pixie Dust, I have not felt that bad for a long long time. Are ya sending some my way?


Fowler has the Magic Wand..wait wrong dust..lol
I can send you some Positive Vibe's :hobbyhors


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

This was one of those weekends that I actually wished I had a better half in the house to keep the peace and keep it under control. But I am walking around and that is a good thing. I NEVER want to see another mango again.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Summer squash and snap peas in Kung Pao sauce, over rice with sauteed salmon.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Marlboro Man sandwiches. I had made some a few weeks ago and we didnt get to eat it. (Mom was dying.) So I froze it and we had it tonight. Mighty tasty =]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

TJN66 said:


> Marlboro Man sandwiches. I had made some a few weeks ago and we didnt get to eat it. (Mom was dying.) So I froze it and we had it tonight. Mighty tasty =]


The Marlboro Man Sandwich | The Pioneer Woman Cooks | Ree Drummond
Those are good.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

doodlemom said:


> The Marlboro Man Sandwich | The Pioneer Woman Cooks | Ree Drummond
> Those are good.


GOOD...I was gonna ask..lol Thanks!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

doodlemom said:


> The Marlboro Man Sandwich | The Pioneer Woman Cooks | Ree Drummond
> Those are good.


Thats exactly where I got the recipe from! She has some great ones on there. I change it up sometimes and add mushrooms or green peppers and such. I'm a rebel lol =]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

She is HOT HOT HOT..lol and MARRIED MARRIED MARRIED..lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

That is a really cool site, thanks for turning me on to it. When I get more time I am sure I can learn a lot from her.


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Daughter grilled last night ... burgers on the grill with home made potato salad and mac salad .
I have a day off from work so I am grilling marinated steaks (to be determined when I get into the spice cabinet ) along with some home made bean salad and the other left over salads and maybe some baked beans if there is more than one can of beans left.
Will be sure to grill enough to have for lunches at work for a couple of days until my next day off ... Grill once and eat for a few days is my motto !!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Just knocked off a massive poke salad, onion, and cheese fritattta. Smothered in salsa. Of course. gonna go back out and mess around for another 3 or 4 hours now. My youngest daughter came up for a while and ate about a forth of it.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

chicken parmessan with rigatoni, garden salad and strawberries.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Just had some store-bought asparagus for dinner... All I got in the garden is teeny teeny sprouts... Three years to wait so I said heck with that and bought me some... First time I had asparagus... Worth another try... Got three years to wait on my own...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fried chicken,mashed potatoes,english peas,sweet tea and skillet cake.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Tonight is chicken, broccoli and cranberry stuffing casserole. For once I saw a recipe that looked good and had everything to make it!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

fried bologna ,creamed potatoes and peas. apple pie for dessert. i never eat fried foods now but i was dying for some good old maple leaf bologna. haven't been able to find it for ages until today. i drained it in a paper towel. hope it helps.i'll find out later tonight. it sure was good! ~Georgia


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Simmered some beef neck bones with onions and made grave, grits and leftover boiled cabbage and corn in cob.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Shrimp and grits, cole slaw, garlic bread, and iced tea.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

BBQ chicken on the grill, (homemade rum bbq sauce) bacon wrapped asparagus and a side salad.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

5 Hr. Smoked Pork Butt ..of course it was great!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Pinto beans, corn bread and fried potatoes.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

The too tired to cook standby....spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

peanut butter and crackers. not enough for the work i have been doing. turning over half the front lawn with just a shovel. just too tired to eat. not even sure if i will make it upstairs tonight. i should have a small bed in this room. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I been frying 4 onions before doing the eggs, 4 to 6 of them. Well that uses alot of oil, so I thought id just break the onions into 3in pieces, the greens that is, and the stalks/stems I cut up in 1/4in pieces. Well, I put the eggs fried on the onions, cut them up and mixed them up. BIG mistake. 4 onions is 2 to much if eating them fresh lol


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Aww, Georgia, I wish I could have cooked for you. You sound like you could use some pampering, you hard working woman!

It was a perfect evening here, so I celebrated... I baked a nice spud, grilled a perfect wee steak, steamed some spinach and threw together an Asian salad with Napa cabbage, purple cabbage, Mandarin orange slices, shredded carrots, water chestnuts, scallions, bamboo shoots, cilantro and a few peanuts... topped it with a quick Asian dressing. A nice Cabernet to sip. Watched the ravens play while I sat on the patio and listened to soothing music.

Farm living doesn't get much better!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Sausage Patty, Fried Potato's with Flour Gravy over all of it. Wish I had something sweet now.
Of course I had the Sunday usual of Rib Eye Steak and Baked Potato.


----------



## Ace68 (Feb 20, 2012)

Backed vegies,pumpkin,potatoes,yams,capsicum,and steamed brussle sprouts.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A friend treated me to a lovely Sunday brunch earlier, so dinner is the Asian salad left over from last night with the leftover grilled steak sliced in. Easy peasy and light.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Somebody came by today and brought a box of store bought fried chicken. Weird food. The biscuits were pretty good. Back to normal eating in the morning. By this time tomorrow, Bo Jangles and his chicken will just be a stain on my memory. Sort of.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Red snapper on the grill, boiled fresh shrimp, burgers and hotdogs for the childrens.


----------



## Ace68 (Feb 20, 2012)

vicker said:


> Red snapper on the grill, boiled fresh shrimp, burgers and hotdogs for the childrens.


Was it a pinkie (small one) or a big snapper. I like the small ones.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They were fillets, about one lb each with skin on. I wasn't sure if they would grill well, but they were awesome! Definitely will do again.


----------



## Ace68 (Feb 20, 2012)

vicker said:


> They were fillets, about one lb each with skin on. I wasn't sure if they would grill well, but they were awesome! Definitely will do again.


Fish,is better on a grill,infact everything is better on a grill lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

How funny, WWS, I just pulled out all the fixin's for tacos, guacamole and refried beans for dinner tonight... Mexican must be in the air!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

left over chicken sandwiches with guacamole.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Making the kids sloppy joe's....I am very gourmet!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


>


Mmmmm, that looks really good. Even better when someone else has made it!!! Jealous!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Mmmmm, that looks really good. Even better when someone else has made it!!! Jealous!


I saved some for Lunch Tuesday, but you can have it if you want.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Too late, you should have said something.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I am making homemade chicken-noodle-soup.

:donut:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

glazed... sounds wonderful. You're making me wish I'd started a pot this morning!

Chicken Marsala with mushrooms, fresh asparagus from the garden, some buttered noodles with poppy seeds and a big ol' salad. Fresh cherries for dessert.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Shoot, you compliment my humble meal while serving up THAT scrumptious cuisine? 

One more reason to keep wishing I was visiting Oregon ... sigh.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We haven't et yet, but I'm cooking oven roasted redskins w/ rosemary from the garden, fresh green beans, brussel sprouts, and pork chops on the grill.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

we're having ham (neighbor grown) parsnips and salad from our own garden.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I don't know what I am having yet ... somebody tell me.

:donut:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmmmm , beanie weenies, with canned asparagus smothered in velveta cheese, and a fried boiled egg.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> I don't know what I am having yet ... somebody tell me.
> 
> :donut:


I visualize you working at a donut joint, taking your pay in the donut balls. Taking home a 33 gallon bag of donut balls every day, sitting it on the table, and wondering, "hmm, wonder what I'm going to eat?"
So, I'm guessing donut balls.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I experimented, and it was really good! 
Spaghetti noodles, with sauteed snap peas and chinese cabbage shredded, a handful of fresh herbs, chunked up chicken, but instead of the typical tomato sauce, I made one with butternut squash soup and parmesean cheese. I would deff make again! Fresh spinach leaves would have been good in this too.

I'd like to try another sauce sometime of tomato and red pepper soup mixed with just a little Alfredo sauce and pour it over all the same stuff.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I will have tomatoes and zucchini from my garden tonight. :dance:


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I smoked a beef rib roast, a pork shoulder, and a bunch of sausage wrapped hard boiled eggs, the other day when I knew I had time. Pulled the pork shoulder, grazed all of the beef and eggs. Tonight is gonna be a pulled pork sandwich and fresh tomatoes, or tomatoe, since I've got one left.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Care to share LittleJoe? I am the birthday girl after all


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Last night it was a link of chicken sausage, chickpeas in garlic & ginger sauce, and carrots with a salad that had spring mix, assorted berries and nuts, cucumber, and Kumato ( a brown tomato) with Greek salad dressing. Yummy.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Chicken sausage? I don't I have ever had that before.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Chicken sausage is great Raven! I've sliced them and sauteed with a little olive oil and served them over some baked polenta slices with spinach greens. My supermarket has them in the "specialty" sausage section.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

They make ALL kinds of sausages! Chicken, beef, pork, turkey, deer, bison, any and all mixtures of those preceding. Even blood sausage. Had some great Boudin in NOLA.

And you can do anything with it. Kind of like in "Forest Gump" where that dude was talking about shrimp, so I won't go into all the things you can do with sausage.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tonight was spent at some friends so we did some good BBQ, really good homemade chili, salads and beer. Good time talking and catching on on girl talk.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Chicken sausage? I don't I have ever had that before.


Yeah, I found it at Meijer. It's their own store brand. Package says Sundried Tomato, Basil, and Mozzarella. Also no MSG, no nitrates, or preservatives, pork and gluten free and 70% less fat then regular pork sausage. All I know is it's good.
Trader Joe's also has chicken sausages. 
I'm trying to use less meat in meals, or no meat. I just want to use enough meat to flavor something instead of planning a dinner around a big 'ol hunk. 
More beans, lentils, & vegetables for me, and less meat and breads. (but real butter)


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Today I used a processor that a friend gave me. It's older but had never been used. I shredded up big bags of yellow squash, zuchinni, and potatoes.
Then I made pochinni patties. (potatoes, zuchinni, eggs, yellow corn meal fried in bacon grease)
Also made sliced potatoes in the processor, and made a potato casserole that used sour creme instead of milk in it.
So I "piece mealed" this morning, and had a salad for dinner tonight with a little deli ham on top.


----------

